# Anyone feel too big down there for love?



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone else ever experience terrible relationships because you're simply too long or too huge (reproductive organs) for your partner to be able to experience similar feelings on the matter? There are innate biological differences that I am currently suffering from that I refuse to discuss with anyone anymore because I think God punishes me for talking about it. I know I'm not alone but I just wanted to see if anyone else on here is experiencing the same thing in their intimate relationships with people. I think I'm cursed but people easily attack it as a personality/character flaw or as having "an attitude" of some sort. It all comes with being misunderstood, of course. No brutal attacks from my peacemaking skills are intentional, by the way.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Love is awesome big and small lol.

But in relation to sex if you think there's a problem you can try oral or have your partner stimulate your genitals. Sex doesn't need sex to feel good.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Rent out vag as an operah house, problem solved. Then whoever ends up haunting it is your da facto lover for life.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

NewBeginning said:


> Anyone else ever experience terrible relationships because you're simply too long or too huge (reproductive organs) for your partner to be able to experience similar feelings on the matter? There are innate biological differences that I am currently suffering from that I refuse to discuss with anyone anymore because I think God punishes me for talking about it. I know I'm not alone but I just wanted to see if anyone else on here is experiencing the same thing in their intimate relationships with people. I think I'm cursed but people easily attack it as a personality/character flaw or as having "an attitude" of some sort. It all comes with being misunderstood, of course. No brutal attacks from my peacemaking skills are intentional, by the way.


if ur talking about what I think you’re talking about you may be able to get surgery for that. but dont quote me on it, go ask a gynecologist about it.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

NewBeginning said:


> Anyone else ever experience terrible relationships because you're simply too long or too huge (reproductive organs) for your partner to be able to experience similar feelings on the matter? There are innate biological differences that I am currently suffering from that I refuse to discuss with anyone anymore because I think God punishes me for talking about it. I know I'm not alone but I just wanted to see if anyone else on here is experiencing the same thing in their intimate relationships with people. I think I'm cursed but people easily attack it as a personality/character flaw or as having "an attitude" of some sort. It all comes with being misunderstood, of course. No brutal attacks from my peacemaking skills are intentional, by the way.


not TOO big... but borderline... too big for some acts, for sure.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Do some kegals 

Kung Fo Grip trained with kegels can make even small dick go drip drip drip. 

But if its an issue for you just go find a bigger dick.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Maybe said:


> Love is awesome big and small lol.
> 
> But in relation to sex if you think there's a problem you can try oral or have your partner stimulate your genitals. Sex doesn't need sex to feel good.


For a TRUSTING long-term relationship, it does. There are notable markers such as music preference differences. Otherwise it's just a hookup that turned out to be awful in some way.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> Rent out vag as an operah house, problem solved. Then whoever ends up haunting it is your da facto lover for life.


WTF really? Why?


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Nabbit said:


> if ur talking about what I think you’re talking about you may be able to get surgery for that. but dont quote me on it, go ask a gynecologist about it.


Lol I don't think that would solve anything and I'm actually against surgery. I'd prefer the man to silently pursue his crush on a celebrity than try to make it work with me which is exactly what is happening too by the way. People are who they are for either deep, shallow or pretty much average-sized reasons.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

nablur said:


> not TOO big... but borderline... too big for some acts, for sure.


You sound like you've been at the snowshow.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Do some kegals
> 
> Kung Fo Grip trained with kegels can make even small dick go drip drip drip.
> 
> But if its an issue for you just go find a bigger dick.


I think the last sentence will end up being the conclusion. I'm not perusing forums for love unless it'll happen on PerC. I'm not paying money for it either. Either come up to someone and talk to them or don't waste time because it's not the right woman. I'm done with the chase and I say it again just like I do each time. There's a level of dignity that comes with being open-minded so of course it can get hard with someone who isn't the ideal match to put up with all internal excursions of the psyche.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

NewBeginning said:


> I think the last sentence will end up being the conclusion. I'm not perusing forums for love unless it'll happen on PerC. I'm not paying money for it either. Either come up to someone and talk to them or don't waste time because it's not the right woman. I'm done with the chase and I say it again just like I do each time. There's a level of dignity that comes with being open-minded so of course it can get hard with someone who isn't the ideal match to put up with all internal excursions of the psyche.


You are def INFP
:laughing:
I have no clue what we are talking about anymore :blushed:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Stop being insecure. Like damn. You're completely down on yourself and think no ones ever going to love you because your vag is big? That's messed up. You can just switch to doing anal like normal straight women post child birth do. Also you have a mouth and hands.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> Anyone else ever experience terrible relationships because you're simply too long or too huge (reproductive organs) for your partner to be able to experience similar feelings on the matter? There are innate biological differences that I am currently suffering from that I refuse to discuss with anyone anymore because I think God punishes me for talking about it. I know I'm not alone but I just wanted to see if anyone else on here is experiencing the same thing in their intimate relationships with people. I think I'm cursed but people easily attack it as a personality/character flaw or as having "an attitude" of some sort. It all comes with being misunderstood, of course. No brutal attacks from my peacemaking skills are intentional, by the way.


I've dated someone who was too big for me. 

I don't think that's what ended our relationship though. He was just too happy-go-lucky for my taste. 

No harm there though, we're besties now, so that's settled.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

NewBeginning said:


> You sound like you've been at the snowshow.


im unfamiliar with that vernacular. 

women who are 'too big' or 'loose' ... due to childbirth or whatever, ive heard they can tighten thing sup by doing kegels and using some egg thing, also exercising and building the surrounding muscle tissue...ive heard it helps increase orgasms too.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Mange said:


> Stop being insecure. Like damn. You're completely down on yourself and think no ones ever going to love you because your vag is big? That's messed up. You can just switch to doing anal like normal straight women post child birth do. Also you have a mouth and hands.



Anal is not something women enjoy physically. They must do it to make men happy when they do. Men need to get it together with that one because honestly anal is inappropriate for a straight couple to be doing more than once. Post-pregnancy? the cigar should still fit if you're with the right man. That's a stretchable muscle that goes back to its original size even after childbirth (the uterus).


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

nablur said:


> im unfamiliar with that vernacular.
> 
> women who are 'too big' or 'loose' ... due to childbirth or whatever, ive heard they can tighten thing sup by doing kegels and using some egg thing, also exercising and building the surrounding muscle tissue...ive heard it helps increase orgasms too.


Yeah so what you need is to be introduced to the girlfriend of the friend who has that issue.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

wow, what a question lol

welp I'm a virgin but I used to sext with someone and they said I'm not very big, but it's perfect

that's the only outside opinion I ever had


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Sensational said:


> You are def INFP
> :laughing:
> I have no clue what we are talking about anymore :blushed:


She wants to find a decent man with a big dick but she's tired of men being pussies and she's tired of trying to find one and entertaining the advances of men who are 'the wrong fit' is exhausting.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> She wants to find a decent man with a big dick but she's tired of men being pussies and she's tired of trying to find one and entertaining the advances of men who are 'the wrong fit' is exhausting.


shit lol


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> :frustrating:


Did I say something wrong? :thinking:

Can I offer you a hug to make up for it? :hugs:


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Sarge said:


> Did I say something wrong? :thinking:
> 
> Can I offer you a hug to make up for it? :hugs:


A hug isn't going to change the fact that I'll be laying in bed all day worried sick either way.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> A hug isn't going to change the fact that I'll be laying in bed all day worried sick either way.


What's the matter? You can talk to me. I know we just met but I can be here for you.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Tropes said:


> She wants to find a decent man with a big dick but she's tired of men being pussies and she's tired of trying to find one and entertaining the advances of men who are 'the wrong fit' is exhausting.


Lol
Thank you (smart ass)
:wink:


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Sarge said:


> What's the matter? You can talk to me. I know we just met but I can be here for you.


No, no you can't. Read first post writing above.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> No, no you can't. Read first post writing above.


well if you ever change your mind you know how to tag me


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Sarge said:


> well if you ever change your mind you know how to tag me



Huh? Okay thanks.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Lol
> Thank you (smart ass)
> :wink:


Not smart enough though, my ass is still confused about how Sarge got @*NewBeginning* 's egg on his face:



Sarge said:


> I just got egg on my face but thanks anyway :laughing:


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> Not smart enough though, my ass is still confused about how Sarge got @*NewBeginning* 's egg on his face:



He did not manage to get my egg on his face actually.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

all the time


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> "Say, how big is your libido?"
> "Huge."
> "Just say when..."
> 
> ...



Mine is is more like this:









It's not nice big, not like pornstar big, instead it's just kind of fat, wearing it's skin like an obese man in way too tight of an outfit that used to fit when he was a teenager but now just bursting at the seams, bulging curves and veins everywhere like a bloated mutant, less inviting of a blowjob and more of mouth to mouth resuscitation just to make sure it's alive.. And honestly it's also kind of a prick, demanding that I buy it an XL for it to fit in but then instead of gracefully falling down like a champ to fill up the area it just kind of deflates and crawl into itself, like a sad depressed little snail, trying to hide in my lower jewfro.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think she was looking for comedy, but maybe that's why she found it.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

> There are innate biological differences that I am currently suffering from that I refuse to discuss with anyone anymore because I think God punishes me for talking about it.



God is not so into punishment.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Hicks said:


> God is not so into punishment.


The Vatsyayana explains how talking about it or looking in the mirror attracts the wrong-size people intimately.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> I don't think she was looking for comedy, but maybe that's why she found it.


Being on your tippy-toes about colors representing what kind of man you want to attract is not comedy, it's OCD, isolation, passivity, and poverty.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> Mine is is more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real photo of you or is that man symbolic of how difficult your phallus is?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

NewBeginning said:


> Is that a real photo of you or is that man symbolic of how difficult your phallus is?


It's a photo that came up on google for "obese man tight clothes". There was other options but I liked him because he looks like Sam from Game of Thrones. I am fat, and I could have done the weirdest shopping trip ever looking for a tiny shirt, but sadly, I do not look like Sam from Game of Thrones, and the Game of Thrones character that I might look like a fat version of, is very very dead.

Besides, I initially was going to post the Loui's penis [bit]:





But that felt unsatisfying, because that's him making fun of his penis, which is not my penis. Would Loui c k be better at making fun of my penis? Probably, he is a brilliant ol' perv, and I would totally let him masterbate in front of me in a shady hotel room, but I decided to give it a go anyway. Maybe this will one day becomes a thing, like The Aristocrats, except that in this case it's where everyone makes fun of their own genitals and tries to describe them in the worst possible way. 

Plus now that me @*Marvin the Dendroid* and @*Sarge* have all share intimate details about our penises in the same post-chain, I feel like there's some male bonding there... Which is not something you can take for granted, you'd be surprised how many male friends know little to nothing about each other's penises... If you happen to be really easily surprised.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Plus now that me @*Marvin the Dendroid* and @*Sarge* have all share intimate details about our penises in the same post-chain, I feel like there's some male bonding there... Which is not something you can take for granted, you'd be surprised how many male friends know little to nothing about each other's penises... If you happen to be really easily surprised.


Maybe when the OP is asking whether someone is too big down there, the question to ask is "how far down"?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Maybe when the OP is asking whether someone is too big down there, the question to ask is "how far down"?


I do feel the center of the earth could stand to loose a little weight.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> I do feel the center of the earth could stand to loose a little weight.


I think that part is just indicative of the general reproductive organ's shape and size and stuff...


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Unless you want to talk to me, stop tagging me. :frustrating:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

NewBeginning said:


> I think that part is just indicative of the general reproductive organ's shape and size and stuff...


I hope not. If Earth's core is a reproductive organ we have some serious problems ahead of us.
Would not be shocked to see it on a Dr. Who episode though... Might make sense of the egg.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> I hope not. If Earth's core is a reproductive organ we have some serious problems ahead of us.
> Would not be shocked to see it on a Dr. Who episode though... Might make sense of the egg.


I think the center of Earth's core is a Vagina because it has to put up with too much b.s. and not enough singularity, constantly waiting for The Big Bang to actually happen though it's a once-in-a-lifetime event.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

NewBeginning said:


> I think the center of Earth's core is a Vagina because it has to put up with too much b.s. and not enough singularity, constantly waiting for The Big Bang to actually happen though it's a once-in-a-lifetime event.


So increasing and temperatures and rising sea levels is just earth getting hot and wet, tectonic plate movement is earth rubbing itself and earthquakes are orgasms and volcanic eruptions are when it gets crampy... Does that make life on earth an STD?


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't really understand what's being discussed here... if you were male, sure, but.... I'm confused. That aside, if someone loves you- really loves you- they find a way to make it work. They don't make you feel negatively for things about yourself, ESPECIALLY physical things that you can't change or control. I'm still not really sure what the issue is, but like someone else noted, maybe kegel exercises will help you... you could buy ben wa balls to help, they're not too hard to come by, especially in the age of online shopping, and despite being sold as a pleasure sort of toy, they're supposed to be good for strengthening those muscles too- they've been used for a long, long time too. 

In my opinion though, the most troubling aspect of anything is "God punishes me for talking about it". I can assure you, no true God delights in the suffering or pain of a being. If any etheric sort of being would, it would be 'Satan'- however you wish to define that archetype. I fully believe God is very much about love, bliss, happiness, joy, etc. Fear and shame are both used to control human beings and to limit their freedom- no divine God wants that or intends it. God is not an authoritarian looking to punish people, that's twisted.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't want to think about my Mother Earth that way... 

Maybe the quakes are because she is afraid and the volcanoes are because she's stressed and the wetness is the cleaning...

Besides what kind of vagina is shaped like a ball? Unless... it's flat. And has a vulva.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> So increasing and temperatures and rising sea levels is just earth getting hot and wet, tectonic plate movement is earth rubbing itself and earthquakes are orgasms and volcanic eruptions are when it gets crampy... Does that make life on earth an STD?


Tropes I don't think life on Earth is just any sort of STD it's quite a specific one. It's genocide, suicide, homicide, and the atom bomb all at once. 

Maybe Earth is a giant kegel ball lost in our spaced out vaginas and looking for a way out.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

> Anal is not something women enjoy physically. They must do it to make men happy when they do. Men need to get it together with that one because honestly anal is inappropriate for a straight couple to be doing more than once.


I know it's gone to comedy, but are we really not going to include this gem in the comedy?

*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> She wants to find a decent man with a big dick but she's tired of men being pussies and she's tired of trying to find one and entertaining the advances of men who are 'the wrong fit' is exhausting.


I am curious when she came to the conclusion of too big h: Some guy she used to date with no cock or skill that demeaned her?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


>


Don't do it Marvin


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> He did not manage to get my egg on his face actually.


Give it a little more time


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Allyrah said:


> I don't really understand what's being discussed here... if you were male, sure, but.... I'm confused. That aside, if someone loves you- really loves you- they find a way to make it work. They don't make you feel negatively for things about yourself, ESPECIALLY physical things that you can't change or control. I'm still not really sure what the issue is, but like someone else noted, maybe kegel exercises will help you... you could buy ben wa balls to help, they're not too hard to come by, especially in the age of online shopping, and despite being sold as a pleasure sort of toy, they're supposed to be good for strengthening those muscles too- they've been used for a long, long time too.
> 
> In my opinion though, the most troubling aspect of anything is "God punishes me for talking about it". I can assure you, no true God delights in the suffering or pain of a being. If any etheric sort of being would, it would be 'Satan'- however you wish to define that archetype. I fully believe God is very much about love, bliss, happiness, joy, etc. Fear and shame are both used to control human beings and to limit their freedom- no divine God wants that or intends it. God is not an authoritarian looking to punish people, that's twisted.


I agree and chicks that do not even have an issue are missing out if they do not own some h: Wearing them to work, swimming or even MA can be interesting.

An awesome site OP is https://www.lovehoney.com/sex-toys/love-eggs-jiggle-balls/jiggle-balls-ben-wa-balls/


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I am curious when she came to the conclusion of too big h: Some guy she used to date with no cock or skill that demeaned her?


Maybe, I guess vaginas don't have the reverse of condom sizes... How would you go about finding out something like that about yourself? Do you sit on a mic and a sound blaster and do an acoustic test? Do you try shoving in thicker and thicker things and see when you start feeling stretched?


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> Maybe, I guess vaginas don't have the reverse of condom sizes... How would you go about finding out something like that about yourself? Do you sit on a mic and a sound blaster and do an acoustic test? Do you try shoving in thicker and thicker things and see when you start feeling stretched?


It's not about feeling stretched it's about reaching the end of the tunnel which has a spot! Dude do you guys not understand how reproductive anatomy works were you not taught anything in sex education?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> It's not about feeling stretched it's about reaching the end of the tunnel which has a spot! Dude do you guys not understand how reproductive anatomy works were you not taught anything in sex education?


Well, not every woman needs to have that spot tickled to cum. 

Though, I would not object to it.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

NewBeginning said:


> It's not about feeling stretched it's about reaching the end of the tunnel which has a spot! Dude do you guys not understand how reproductive anatomy works were you not taught anything in sex education?


Wait were you complaining about depth? I think everyone sort of assumed you were talking about tightness, why would being too deep be a problem?

P.S.
This puts a whole new twist on the "_I'm too deep, nobody understands me"_ trope.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Well, not every woman needs to have that spot tickled to cum.
> 
> Though, I would not object to it.


I wouldn't object to a main course either to be quite frank.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> I wouldn't object to a main course either to be quite frank.


I hear you, it's been too long for me. 

Ok, less than a year, but I've almost forgotten what it feels like.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Aridela said:


> I hear you, it's been too long for me.
> 
> Ok, less than a year, but I've almost forgotten what it feels like.


Main course added to the meal? It's been about eight years for me. Appetizers are always less filling and expensive but they're doable and can protest an overly aristocratic ambiance quite entertainingly when done in sets.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

So the main course is a punch to the cervix...


* *





Well, this seems more like a length then a thickness thing, I know my limitations...


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Allyrah said:


> I don't really understand what's being discussed here... if you were male, sure, but.... I'm confused. That aside, if someone loves you- really loves you- they find a way to make it work. They don't make you feel negatively for things about yourself, ESPECIALLY physical things that you can't change or control. I'm still not really sure what the issue is, but like someone else noted, maybe kegel exercises will help you... you could buy ben wa balls to help, they're not too hard to come by, especially in the age of online shopping, and despite being sold as a pleasure sort of toy, they're supposed to be good for strengthening those muscles too- they've been used for a long, long time too.
> 
> In my opinion though, the most troubling aspect of anything is "God punishes me for talking about it". I can assure you, no true God delights in the suffering or pain of a being. If any etheric sort of being would, it would be 'Satan'- however you wish to define that archetype. I fully believe God is very much about love, bliss, happiness, joy, etc. Fear and shame are both used to control human beings and to limit their freedom- no divine God wants that or intends it. God is not an authoritarian looking to punish people, that's twisted.


In my experience, that's just wishful thinking. 

Sometimes there are irreconcilable differences. 

Not helpful to make people feel bad about not wanting to compromise on their sexual pleasure.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Aridela said:


> In my experience, that's just wishful thinking.
> 
> Sometimes there are irreconcilable differences.
> 
> Not helpful to make people feel bad about not wanting to compromise on their sexual pleasure.


I agree. A relationship can be fun and non-committal but it has its setbacks when both parties aren't fully enjoying the experience which is why it's non-committal. Fake non-committal requires makeup and it's done for art and business purposes, spread the sperm's genetic to many faces type thing doesn't require a full-frontal fitting.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Tropes said:


> So the main course is a punch to the cervix...
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Please don't do this. Everyone has someone out there who does and it's okay to have a friend you can share patience with as long as you both are clean. If you never end up finding the fit it's okay to be with someone who doesn't. I myself and coming to terms with this option in my life right now. Who knows, maybe The One doesn't necessarily have to be the right shape and size. Your best friend wasn't your ideal lover ever in your life, so what makes you think your lover has to be The One? This has nothing to do with infidelity by the way but there is a fine line that's drawn in the sand once the kids are made and responsibilities ensue. I say try to make it work which is what I would do until the elf on the shelf stops seeking self-help.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

NewBeginning said:


> Please don't do this. Everyone has someone out there who does and it's okay to have a friend you can share patience with as long as you both are clean. If you never end up finding the fit it's okay to be with someone who doesn't. I myself and coming to terms with this option in my life right now. Who knows, maybe The One doesn't necessarily have to be the right shape and size. Your best friend wasn't your ideal lover ever in your life, so what makes you think your lover has to be The One? This has nothing to do with infidelity by the way but there is a fine line that's drawn in the sand once the kids are made and responsibilities ensue. I say try to make it work which is what I would do until the elf on the shelf stops seeking self-help.


...Oh I didn't mean it like that, it's just the best "I'm out of here" meme I found... It was either going to be Stewie or Obama and Stewie won, I always enjoy a good pop culture reference. I'd say I'm ambivalently comfortable with what I have to work with and have the same love-hate relationship most guys secretly have with their penis and/or additional e-penis memorabilia.

Besides, there are way better reasons for suicide then something like that, and knowing myself if I do end up killing myself it's less likely to be for a lack of love and more likely to be by inadvertently convincing a lover that it's a good idea to try and murder me... Wouldn't be the first time either, but could always be the last.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Maybe, I guess vaginas don't have the reverse of condom sizes... How would you go about finding out something like that about yourself? Do you sit on a mic and a sound blaster and do an acoustic test? Do you try shoving in thicker and thicker things and see when you start feeling stretched?


When almost every cock is big? h: You will have to ask someone else *smirks*


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> When almost every cock is big? h: You will have to ask someone else *smirks*


It's cause you're blond. Glare effect. It stuns. I myself prefer a nice icy winter black-and-white scene walking around in the dead of summer.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Aridela said:


> In my experience, that's just wishful thinking.
> 
> Sometimes there are irreconcilable differences.
> 
> Not helpful to make people feel bad about not wanting to compromise on their sexual pleasure.


If there are irreconcilable differences, then the only solution is to end things. :thinking:

Also, I'm not sure what you mean in regards to the last line... if you're implying I was making anyone feel bad? I don't see that in anything I outlined- at least not in regards to what I intended. If you mean in general, I also disagree. Sure, maybe you shouldn't make someone 'feel bad' for not wanting to compromise, but you shouldn't have to compromise either if you don't want to.... if someone feels stifled or unwanted sexually in their relationship, then they should leave it. Perhaps that's a simplification, but it seems to me that someone will always be unhappy if two people are not pretty well 100% in alignment on what they expect and want in their romantic and sexual relationship. For me, I would rather be single than have to heavily compromise. Maybe *small* compromises.... but as soon as I feel like I'm being inauthentic to myself, or living my life as a tool to someone else and _their wants_... nope... bye-bye. If anyone makes you feel like you're not enough as you are, as if you're somehow fundamentally flawed or less than perfect, ditch them. No one needs that negativity in their life, and frankly it's disgusting to me than anyone would make their partner (whom they should love and adore to the utmost degree) feel badly about themselves, or somehow broken. 

The only other solution I could possibly think of would be a marriage/relationship counselor. Because I do definitely believe in the power of open and honest communication... but you know, no amount of communication can magically fix things- both individuals need to be open to it, need to be mature, need to be compassionate, need to patient, understanding.... the list goes on.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> When almost every cock is big? h: You will have to ask someone else *smirks*


Do you mean because you've being lucky, because of relativity (you're petite down there?) or because all men convince themselves that they are big?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> It's cause you're blond. Glare effect. It stuns. I myself prefer a nice icy winter black-and-white scene walking around in the dead of summer.


Wouldn't it be blonde? Not that that is my hair color. If this was your attempt at an insult...try harder. Do not presume you know me or how I think. Maybe, the deep space you speak of is between your ears?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Do you mean because you've being lucky, because of relativity (you're petite down there?) or because all men convince themselves that they are big?


Petite. : P 

I have seen HUGE cocks and Small ones. I do not need a guy to convince me or himself of anything. It really does not have to do with size at the end of the day ~for me. Any can be accommodated. Which ones are more pleasurable is the main objective.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope the deep space I know of is definitely within my vagina actually which is why I made this post.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> Nope the deep space I know of is definitely within my vagina actually which is why I made this post.


Well, I have a tilted uterus so~ I can not relate to your issue. I hope you find a nice long cock : ) I can give you a # if you are willing to travel lmao


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Allyrah said:


> If there are irreconcilable differences, then the only solution is to end things. :thinking:
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you mean in regards to the last line... if you're implying I was making anyone feel bad? I don't see that in anything I outlined- at least not in regards to what I intended. If you mean in general, I also disagree. Sure, maybe you shouldn't make someone 'feel bad' for not wanting to compromise, but you shouldn't have to compromise either if you don't want to.... if someone feels stifled or unwanted sexually in their relationship, then they should leave it. Perhaps that's a simplification, but it seems to me that someone will always be unhappy if two people are not pretty well 100% in alignment on what they expect and want in their romantic and sexual relationship. For me, I would rather be single than have to heavily compromise. Maybe *small* compromises.... but as soon as I feel like I'm being inauthentic to myself, or living my life as a tool to someone else and _their wants_... nope... bye-bye. If anyone makes you feel like you're not enough as you are, as if you're somehow fundamentally flawed or less than perfect, ditch them. No one needs that negativity in their life, and frankly it's disgusting to me than anyone would make their partner (whom they should love and adore to the utmost degree) feel badly about themselves, or somehow broken.
> 
> The only other solution I could possibly think of would be a marriage/relationship counselor. Because I do definitely believe in the power of open and honest communication... but you know, no amount of communication can magically fix things- both individuals need to be open to it, need to be mature, need to be compassionate, need to patient, understanding.... the list goes on.


No, the last line was re the thread at large - nothing personal. 

I think it's unhelpful to just tell people things will magically work out, or that their issues are imagined and/or unimportant. 

When I was on the other side of the spectrum (guy's manhood had trouble fitting in), the majority of my friends/people I talked to said to me it would somehow work out on its own. Obviously I used lube and whatnot, but sometimes it just doesn't fit. And you'll either going to keep at it and keep injuring yourself or you'll just have to be sensible and call it quits. I like sex too much to be in a sexually unfulfilled relationship. I suspect OP feels the same.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Aridela said:


> No, the last line was re the thread at large - nothing personal.
> 
> I think it's unhelpful to just tell people things will magically work out, or that their issues are imagined and/or unimportant.
> 
> When I was on the other side of the spectrum (guy's manhood had trouble fitting in), the majority of my friends/people I talked to said to me it would somehow work out on its own. Obviously I used lube and whatnot, but sometimes it just doesn't fit. And you'll either going to keep at it and keep injuring yourself or you'll just have to be sensible and call it quits. I like sex too much to be in a sexually unfulfilled relationship. I suspect OP feels the same.


Yes, which is more or less exactly what I was (at least trying to) get at with my first comment... I'm of the personal opinion that the 'solution' is probably to find another relationship or be single and use toys (but toys don't come with love and intimacy, so it's not the same obviously). My last suggestion regarding ben wa balls was just me throwing out an idea that may or may not prove useful... she could potentially even leave them in during intercourse to fill herself up more (although more research on whether that's 'safe' might be needed). Who knows. But quite honestly, my original opinion (which I kept to myself because most individuals would not be open to it) would be to end the relationship, period. Of course, I'm sure most people want to try other solutions before ending things, so I did try to offer that. But the fact (from what I recall) the OP mentioned the partner pining after celebrity women.... I don't see that as a positive sign at all, and personally I wouldn't tolerate it in my relationship unless he framed it in a 'I obviously love you and desire you most, but it's fun to have celebrity crushes' kind of way. But if he made me feel unwanted and like I'm not enough? I just don't see a relationship like that working out in the long run.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Petite. : P
> 
> I have seen HUGE cocks and Small ones. I do not need a guy to convince me or himself of anything. It really does not have to do with size at the end of the day ~for me. Any can be accommodated. Which ones are more pleasurable is the main objective.


Women have interesting relationships with the cocks in their lives. In relatively new relationships you often have those intimate moments - usually while cuddling after sex - when your woman kind of studies your cock, with this curious concentrated look on her face, toying with it, feeling out it's curvatures, watching how it changes when it gets hard again... I wish I could read minds in those moments. I suppose I've done the same with male lovers, but I am guessing it's not quite the same perspective. 


* *







ENIGMA2019 said:


> Wouldn't it be blonde? Not that that is my hair color. If this was your attempt at an insult...try harder. Do not presume you know me or how I think. Maybe, the deep space you speak of is between your ears?



I make it a general policy to not intervene in girl fights because I find them both entertaining and confusing, so this is not about me thinking that she was inferring what you might look like from your avatar, which is usually wrong but not always and it's something people commonly do on forums (and coincidentally I do happen to be a test dummy wearing an astronaut suit in a tesla launched into space on an experimental rocket), but now I am curious what your hair color is.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Well, I have a tilted uterus so~ I can not relate to your issue. I hope you find a nice long cock : ) I can give you a # if you are willing to travel lmao


I hope He finds me cause He's missing out HAHAHA!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Women have interesting relationships with the cocks in their lives. In relatively new relationships you often have those intimate moments - usually while cuddling after sex - when your woman kind of studies your cock, with this curious concentrated look on her face, toying with it, feeling out it's curvatures, watching how it changes when it gets hard again... I wish I could read minds in those moments. I suppose I've done the same with male lovers, but I am guessing it's not quite the same perspective.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I do love a pretty cock. I also, like watching it get hard again in response to what I am doing. It may be the same?

There is no fight to intervene in *smirks* Is it wrong? You have access to my profile pic.... It changes (usually temporarily wash outs). ATM it is a mix. Brown, blonde and hints of red that is to the middle of my back.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NewBeginning said:


> I hope He finds me cause He's missing out HAHAHA!


hehe I think you would be pleased and he has the body to match it. Although, I think the whole CrossFit thing will have lasting negative affects on him later.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

How big would big enough be? 7 inches and the size of a 50 cent piece (USA)? That seems pretty big to me (that's my size apparently. I just measured). Obviously there are much bigger cocks out there and I see dildos pretty frequently that are bigger than me. Just wondering how uncommon the right size would be for you. You mentioned going black? That's like... maximum size. Is that what you would need or are you exaggerating for venting sake? 

Also yes cross fit will backfire eventually.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I do love a pretty cock. I also, like watching it get hard again in response to what I am doing. It may be the same?
> 
> There is no fight to intervene in *smirks* Is it wrong? You have access to my profile pic.... It changes (usually temporarily wash outs). ATM it is a mix. Brown, blonde and hints of red that is to the middle of my back.


Hmm I don't seem to access to your profile pic... 

The mind is the sexiest part about someone. When you are watching cock it's engaging your mind. That's why I love INTJs too, their interest interest in the mind wakes up all kinds of feelings for my cock.


----------

